# Toyota Tundra - 8.5' Fisher Plow



## Spudman

I had to do some cleanup plowing this morning, so I grabbed the 8.5' Fisher MMI from our Duramax and hooked it up to my Tundra. It seemed to handle the extra weight really well, not any different than my 7.5' plow. Here is a raised and lowered picture, a little squat, but not bad.


----------



## mercer_me

Looks great Spudman. I think my next truck will be a Tundra with an 8' Fisher HD. Tundras handle plows very well.


----------



## Stik208

Other than the headgear about to fall forward it holds it well. Make sure the holes in your push plates aren't a bit oblong now.


----------



## plowguy43

Stik208;1414996 said:


> Other than the headgear about to fall forward it holds it well. Make sure the holes in your push plates aren't a bit oblong now.


MM1's tend to lean forward a bit, my old 7'6" did the same thing on my Dakota. I believe the headgear on those can be adjusted since they had metal brackets that you can loosen and retighten to pull the headgear back up.

Looks good but lifting the plow and driving around with it is a hole different story. The Tundra's do hold plows very well though.


----------



## Spudman

I will be the first to agree that this is not the right plow combination for long-term use and front end life, but it was a good experiment on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Spudman;1417241 said:


> I will be the first to agree that this is not the right plow combination for long-term use and front end life, but it was a good experiment on a Saturday afternoon.


nice truck im thinking of getting a tundra, i to have an xblade 8' tho i would like to put that on it idk it'll be to heavy tho.
p.s. i dont know if you know this but your 7.5 xblade is about 10lbs heavier then the 8.5 hd so it could be for long time use


----------



## mercer_me

dodgegmc1213;1469903 said:


> nice truck im thinking of getting a tundra, i to have an xblade 8' tho i would like to put that on it idk it'll be to heavy tho.
> p.s. i dont know if you know this but your 7.5 xblade is about 10lbs heavier then the 8.5 hd so it could be for long time use


I'm pretty sure the 8.5' MM1 weighs more than the 8.5' MM2.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

mercer_me;1469980 said:


> I'm pretty sure the 8.5' MM1 weighs more than the 8.5' MM2.


Yea idk what the weight difference between mm 1 and 2 I was just on the there site and said the 7.5 xblade is 742 lbs and the 8.5 hd is 731lbs. I was thinking of putting a 9ft hd on mine since its only 745lbs


----------



## mercer_me

dodgegmc1213;1469988 said:


> Yea idk what the weight difference between mm 1 and 2 I was just on the there site and said the 7.5 xblade is 742 lbs and the 8.5 hd is 731lbs. I was thinking of putting a 9ft hd on mine since its only 745lbs


I would love to see pictures when you do that. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

mercer_me;1470073 said:


> I would love to see pictures when you do that. Let us know how it works for you.


sure will its gonna be a few months before i can get the truck trying to sell my current truck now so i can get the money to get it


----------



## jstevens66

Just got a new fisher sd 7.6 plow for my 2010 toyota tundra, can't wait for the snow this winter


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1494435 said:


> Just got a new Fisher SD 7.5 plow for my 2010 Toyota Tundra, can't wait for the snow this winter.


That's the same plow my Dad has on his Tundra. It's a really rugged plow for being so light. The only thing I really don't like about it, is the poly cutting edge but, you can put a steel cutting edge on it. It should be a good plow for you. How many driveways are you plowing.


----------



## jstevens66

Right now I have about 10 driveways but, I'll probably pick up a few more. Have you tried back scraping with this plow? does it back scrape good or do you think I should put on a back drag edge?


----------



## Plow More

Hmmm. I didnt know a rice rocket could do anything besides go to the grocery store


----------



## jstevens66

Tundra is the strongest half ton you can get, believe me I felt the same way before I got one, then after having one for two years, would not go for a chevy or ford and I'm a total chevy guy too


----------



## jstevens66




----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1494729 said:


> Right now I have about 10 driveways but, I'll probably pick up a few more. Have you tried back scraping with this plow? does it back scrape good or do you think I should put on a back drag edge?


With a steel cutting edge I think it would back drag well. But, with the poly cutting edge it doesn't back drag that great.



Plow More;1494733 said:


> Hmmm. I didnt know a rice rocket could do anything besides go to the grocery store





jstevens66;1494734 said:


> Tundra is the strongest half ton you can get, believe me I felt the same way before I got one, then after having one for two years, would not go for a chevy or ford and I'm a total chevy guy too


When my Dad first bought his Tundra, I thought it was going to be a light duty junk. But, it didn't take me long to love this truck. I also would take a Tundra over a GM, Ford, or Dodge 1/2 ton any day of the weak. That being said, I say that for the 07+ Tundras only. You could not pay me to own a 2006 and older Tundra, they are very light duty and they can't handle a full size plow.


----------



## jstevens66

I feel the same way mercer


----------



## jstevens66

/Users/michellevallerand/Downloads/tn.jpeg


----------



## jstevens66

Trying to post a pic


----------



## CaptainJon

how much weight do you run for ballast


----------



## Banksy

I would certainly consider a Tundra if I was in the 1/2 ton market. I wish they didn't kind of resemble a Sienna, but maybe it's just the wheels.

Ok, let's see that 9 footer on that Tundra.


----------



## JTK324

So i was just looking on fishers web site and they no longer have the 7'6'' X blade listed as a product any more which really sucks because i was thinking about pulling the trigger on one after the first of the year and I buy the girl her engagement ring that she wants But i guess i will have to go with the 8FT hd and i will have to have them put the truck side on and then bring my other truck to pick it up seeing how they probably wont let me leave with that plow on that truck


----------



## jmac5058

It looks like the rear of the truck is squatting a bit is there a good amount of ballast in there to keep the front from diving ?


----------



## sld92e_23

call Donovan truck equipment in lononderry NH its not that far..i got mine there... and its tax free... just because fisher doesn't say they make it anymore , doesn't mean you cant order one... Oh, and I drove mine right away on my truck.... just my .02$



JTK324;1522393 said:


> So i was just looking on fishers web site and they no longer have the 7'6'' X blade listed as a product any more which really sucks because i was thinking about pulling the trigger on one after the first of the year and I buy the girl her engagement ring that she wants But i guess i will have to go with the 8FT hd and i will have to have them put the truck side on and then bring my other truck to pick it up seeing how they probably wont let me leave with that plow on that truck


----------



## CaptainJon

what are people running for ballast? how many lbs.


----------



## jmac5058

CaptainJon;1523121 said:


> what are people running for ballast? how many lbs.


The same or more than the plow .


----------



## Spudman

1100 pounds of ballast in the pictures from last winter. I rarely have to plow in 4WD, even if I take the larger Fisher blade.


----------



## JTK324

Just picked up push plates and wiring for 500 going to get it on Wednesday


----------



## CaptainJon

wow that's a ton of weight!


----------



## jmac5058

CaptainJon;1528578 said:


> wow that's a ton of weight!


No thats a 1/2 ton .


----------



## JTK324

Thanks sld92 I will give them a shout this week with the way things are going maybe I can get a good price in nh


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1528503 said:


> 1100 pounds of ballast in the pictures from last winter. I rarely have to plow in 4WD, even if I take the larger Fisher blade.





CaptainJon;1528578 said:


> wow that's a ton of weight!


I have hauled 1500lb of lime with my Father's Tundra and it handled it great. (Not while plowing.)


----------



## JTK324

Hey quick question where are your isolation modules and solenoids mounted on your tundras sorry not trying to steal the thread just curious if anyone would mind throwing a pic that would be great looking to install the wiring on my tundra early this week


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1533526 said:


> Hey quick question where are your isolation modules and solenoids mounted on your tundras sorry not trying to steal the thread just curious if anyone would mind throwing a pic that would be great looking to install the wiring on my tundra early this week


My Dad's is mounted on top of the fuse box. I will post a picture of it tomorrow.


----------

